# Maumee River Pike



## ufaquaoiler

ive read several places where its possible to catch pike in maumee river at the dam in grand rapids after ice out, but have never gone up to try it. anyone out there ever try it? not asking for secret spots but general technique, baits to use, and areas to look (deeper pools, in the current, right near the dam, ...) would be appreciated. i did go to the dam once this summer and got several channel catfish, buffalo, and a big gar while trying to hook into a flathead, but saw no pike caught by any of the dozen or so people there. any ideas?


----------



## olderfer

I've never caught a pike in the Maumee, either, but have met pike fishermen while I was after crappies. One popular spot is in the little park behind the gas station in Grand Rapids. The old canal ends there, but a tailwater channel flows back to the main part of the river. The technique is simple enough: a large minnow under a bobber. Pike being pike, I suppose most sorts of spoons or cranks would work too, though I certainly wouldn't be casting anything expensive in that rock pile.

Jim


----------



## ufaquaoiler

sounds good to me ill have to give it a try. i know a creek in town i could easily find creek chubs and small suckers in once the water thaws so bait should not be any problem. only pike ive ever caught was in the sandusky river while camping on private land about 8 miles south of tiffin. was in a riffle area and i caught probably 10 smallmouth during the evening and then out of nowhere i get about a 15 inch pike. my friend got 2 this year that were both just shy of 20 inches, but ive never heard of a big pike coming out of sandusky river either. im guesing the ones in maumee run bigger than just 20 inches?


----------



## Redhunter1012

We used to catch them with regularity behind the gas station. Now they run that creek so hard usually that you can't really fish it. You have to fish then end of it. Just down river on the other side of the train bridge (same side of river) is a great spot also. Lots of small, deep holes to pop a bobber with a minnow.


----------



## The Bream Reaper

Out of curiosity, how many pike would you catch on a good day?


----------



## Redhunter1012

The Bream Reaper said:


> Out of curiosity, how many pike would you catch on a good day?


Usually a good day would be 1. But we have caught 4-5 on a few occasions.


----------



## Tailchaser

What the guys are saying about Grand rapids is right on. I fished the little creek about 40 years ago & we would catch anywhere from1 to 8 or 9 pike. The flow had to be just right for them to enter that ditch.you didn't even need chubs. Large shinners under a bobber.Across the river by the old mill, grainery was good too. Turkey foot creek produced some pike & crappies too.The whole thing with the river is the current.The pike are already there at ice out. The problem is the floating ice & current. I even cleaned some pike from the river to try them & they were terrible. The Canadian & Northern pike are excellent to eat. Make sure you have a fishing license. The DNR really watch that river in the spring. Don.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

I think you would have a better chance targeting pike on the tribs of the maumee. My old roommate called me in the fall and had a great day for pike I think he landed around 20 or so with the biggest being 30'', now this wasn't the maumee river but it sure is close. I did a lot of exploring around the streams near Toledo and BG, they are in there you just have to work for them. Hope this helps FFBG


----------



## Redhunter1012

fishingfoolBG said:


> I think you would have a better chance targeting pike on the tribs of the maumee. My old roommate called me in the fall and had a great day for pike I think he landed around 20 or so with the biggest being 30'', now this wasn't the maumee river but it sure is close. I did a lot of exploring around the streams near Toledo and BG, they are in there you just have to work for them. Hope this helps FFBG


There are a few "smaller" tribs that cary 1 or 2


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Redhunter1012 said:


> There are a few "smaller" tribs that cary 1 or 2


Your right I forgot, its not worth it


----------



## HOCKEY

the maumee gives some nice pike, but few any more, your much better off to fish the small creeks off the maumee or 
portage or creeks in toledo, fish run from 14 to 30 inches
on avg. small spinners work best from late spring to early fall,
any water over 3 to 4 ft. works, just explore, 20 to 30 pike 
a day are common.


----------

